

Windows Firewall [Pic] - hollywoodcole
http://www.severeshock.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=23&Itemid=29

======
tocomment
How is this analogous to the windows firewall? Does it only block one port or
something?

~~~
papersmith
I think it implies that the services which run on the open ports are full of
security holes, so the firewall is pretty much useless.

------
almost
Any chance the site could automatically reject all posts with "[pic]" in the
title? Then ban the poster.... then make their computer explode

~~~
hollywoodcole
your comment was "almost" funny

~~~
almost
haha, I see what you did there

------
TheTarquin
Bwahahaha, that's awesome. There's an apartment complex near my house that
does something like this. It has a manicured rocky slope leading from the
courtyard down to heavily used bike/foot trail (Centennial Trail). They have
some nice stairs leading down to said trail and, to keep out the riff-raff,
about a three-foot gate with a combination lock on it. Not only is the gate
easily jumpable, but the rocks on either side are easily climbable.

Security for the win!

------
wallflower
I cringe everytime I see someone use Windows on their home PC with an account
with Administrator rights

------
Xichekolas
That is one darn secure door though.

------
henning
The picture kind of fails to capture the idea that people's common sense
notions seem to come to a screaming halt whenever computers are involved - no
one in their right mind would believe doing things that way makes for a secure
home, but it's easy to get people to believe all manner of things with respect
to computing.

------
eusman
hopefully paradise will have Windows Firewall

